# Public consultation on aspects of Private Health Insurance



## Brendan Burgess (17 Jul 2010)

The Health Insurance Authority has published a [broken link removed]. Final date for submissions is 13 September



> *HIA publishes Consultation  Paper on Minimum Benefit Regulations in the Irish Private Health  Insurance Market*
> 
> On 27 May, 2010 the Government announced its  strategy for a stable community rated health insurance market.  As part  of this strategy, the Government announced that it has decided to  prepare a new set of Minimum Benefit Regulations and the Health  Insurance Authority has been asked by the Minister for Health and  Children to carry out a consultation process in this regard.
> The Authority has prepared a consultation paper on the topic. This  consultation paper may be accessed by clicking on the link below:
> ...


----------

